# 1st new post



## DanManofStihl (Dec 5, 2005)

I just wanted to be the first one to post in here.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, you got the forum going! Not on topic, but it is open for business now!


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 5, 2005)

I have never been the first at anything and I saw my golden window of oppertunity.


----------



## Husky288XP (Dec 5, 2005)

Lets talk about the business aspects of learning how to hand file.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 6, 2005)

Ohh you got me their you sly devil. I would love to learn how to hand file I think it would be a great thing to learn but I really don't have any real incentive to learn. You seem stuck on it so if you would like to teach me then I will listen.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 6, 2005)

Danman, just take a file and run it back and forth a few times real quick. Heck, after you cut that brick in half, you can't make it cut any worse 
-Ralph


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 6, 2005)

I fixed the chain it cuts great now. Jokers was right it had a hook in it I was using the wrong file for it the package said use a 3 16s for a 3/8s pitch chain but I needed a 7/32 file. I didn't cut a brick I hit a metal bar and a piece of cable.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, that was a case of me playing, not knowing anything about your past luck. Didn't mean to hit a nerve, I honestly pulled brick out of the air. It was more a slam to the kind of guys who think they can file, but as soon as you see them try, you take the file away from them.
-Ralph


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 7, 2005)

lol Yeah thats cool. The problem is we got 8 dump truck loads of wood in from a neigborhood. The guy who sold us the wood negleted to mention that he said he was clearing a lot. When we got them they looked great but soon to find out they had enough metal to build a swing set out of them. So far that is all I have hit I hated it because I couldn't see the metal so I dug in their with the brand new ms 361 and screwed the chain all up. Thinking nothing of it because when I moved the cut piece out of the way I couldn't see the cable that was on the other side. I just took it off got my spare and then hit the metal in side the tree. That is one of the reasons I had such a problem is becuase that chain was really messed up and I had to grind the crap out of it.


----------

